# Overriding exposure settings of a preset



## PavelBrodsky (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi all,
I use a lot of presets in LR CC, and I sometimes go through several on a single image, to try to find the look I like best for this picture. This works great when the photo is properly exposed out of the camera, but when it isn't, I need to adjust the exposure each time after applying the preset.

So my question is - how can I set the exposure of a photograph _first_, and start applying presets later? I would've thought it'd be easy with profiles, as presets don't really affect them, but I couldn't see a way to create a profile from inside of LR.

Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 30, 2019)

Simply adjust the exposure first and then apply the preset. As long as the preset does not change the exposure, there is no reason why you can't change the order. If the preset does change the exposure however, then there is no way to avoid this. Generally, presets should not change the exposure, for exactly the reason you describe.


----------



## PavelBrodsky (Mar 31, 2019)

Unfortunately, most of the presets I use do change exposure, usually to give the picture a certain look they're going for =\


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 31, 2019)

PavelBrodsky said:


> Unfortunately, most of the presets I use do change exposure, usually to give the picture a certain look they're going for =\


And they shouldn't. A preset that changes the exposure, ignores the initial exposure setting. So if the image was a little under- or overexposed to begin with, and you already corrected that, then the preset will overrule this again. That's poor design. An experienced preset builder will use a different approach to get that look. For example by applying a graduated filter that covers the whole image, and set the exposure change in that graduated filter. That way the preset will work with any image, regardless of whether you already corrected it or not. If you buy presets then there's little you can do about it. If you build presets yourself, then consider this.


----------



## PavelBrodsky (Mar 31, 2019)

Hmm, you might be right. And it doesn't matter if the preset was bought or not -- I can always change it to not touch the exposure. I might do that, thanks!


----------

